# how can i date a Vortex frame



## d.ten (Jul 21, 2009)

can anyone let me know if there are any tell tale signs for dating a litespeed vortex frame.

I'm trying to find out what year a frame with the rear bladed stays, 1/18th non integrated H/S and headtube mounted downtube cable stops would be?

can someone point me in the right direction?

cheers


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

I *think* by the HS that it's a 2000. Best way is to get the serial number and send it to LS customer service.


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

drill a hole in the top tube and count how many age rings are in the titanium sample.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

d.ten said:


> can anyone let me know if there are any tell tale signs for dating a litespeed vortex frame.
> 
> I'm trying to find out what year a frame with the rear bladed stays, 1/18th non integrated H/S and headtube mounted downtube cable stops would be?
> 
> ...


Go to Litespeed's website and see if you can match up your Vortex against their Catalog Archive. Or as another poster pointed out, call up LS with your bike's serial number and they should be able to identify it.


----------



## willyx (Feb 20, 2008)

LS customer service can answer in 30 sec


----------



## Guinness2009 (Aug 28, 2009)

I would recommend you ask its Father's permission.


----------



## d.ten (Jul 21, 2009)

ah.... found out its a 2003 with a custom 1 1/18th non integrated headtube and the cable stops where moved...... all the things i would have wanted...i'll post a pic once she is done


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

d.ten said:


> *how can i date a Vortex frame*


I recommend bringing flowers and a jar of Marmite.


----------



## magsan1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Buy her some flowers and wine, just be yourself and ask her lots of questions about what interest her and you'll be fine.


----------

